# 922 installed, problem using Sling



## snowfan

I got my 922 installed today but am having no luck with the sling media side of it. 

If I go to the remote access site I can see the reciever and view the recording and can set new ones. When I go to live tv however I get:

There was a problem communicating with your Slingbox.

Please try again later.

Cant figure this out. I even set the IP in the DMZ and still nothing.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Well? Other than that what do you think of it?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Moving to the support forum, though you might be the first to have one!_


----------



## snowfan

Locks cool but am having some issues in the menu connecting to some features. When I try to search in the On-Demand section I get an error saying the unit is performing a one-time initialization which will soon be completed Please try again later. I hope this is the cause off all my issues. This is been going on for a few hours now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Are you sure it really is connected to the internet?

I know Dish Online & Remote Access are infamous for the receiver indicating it is online but the Web site doesn't see it.

Sometimes I have to "reset connection" on my receivers while other times I have to logoff of the Dish Web site and then login again.


----------



## snowfan

yes it is conneced. I cn see the unit online and can set recordings, I just cannot access live tv or recordings without that error.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Bear in mind that you can set SAT recordings without the unit being connected to broadband now... so just being able to set recordings doesn't tell you anything.

Is there a "green" dot next to the receiver when you login? Can you click "My DVR" and see the content of the DVR (presumably empty at this point)?


----------



## snowfan

Yes I can see that also the 922 has a icon when you hit display or change the chan. that lets you know your broadband status.

I am also watching my network traffic.It is on.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Have you tried going into the Broadband Setup menu and resetting the connection?


----------



## phrelin

When I first went to http://www.slingbox.com/ and clicked "Watch" at the top I went through a whole setup. The setup screen for my Slingbox Pro HD even required me to go into the router system and "manually" open a specific port for use by the Slingbox because it couldn't do it automatically. I'm wondering how the 922 handles that.

The installers Dish's contractor for our area sends out would never be able to handle a variety of home network setups. They have trouble with the peculiarities of connections to A/V receivers.


----------



## snowfan

The one that came out for me had never seen 922 before today and was lost even hooking it up.


----------



## snowfan

Stewart Vernon said:


> Have you tried going into the Broadband Setup menu and resetting the connection?[/QUOTE
> 
> A few hundred times. I am a network engineer by trade.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

No offense meant... but when working blind (we can't see your setup) sometimes the dumb questions have to be asked.

I was asking basically all the same kind of questions I've had to go through when my 622/722 appears to be internet connected but actually isn't.

I also forgot to ask... Are you using the ethernet port on the 922 or its built-in HomePlug through the power plug?


----------



## snowfan

I am using the Ethernet port.

Here are the current issues I am having with the 922

1. Cannot access the sling portion of the unit
2. When I click on VOD I can access and order a movie but cannot use the search feature or use the alph look up A-C, D-F, etc without an error.
3. When I click on Help, Sling Media TV anywhere, or Access Account from the menu my screen goes white and stays that way till I cancel it. 
4. Set up all recordings for new shows only and it records everything. 
5. Using HDMI set to 1080p 16x9 the left side of the screen gets cut off by about a half inch. 
6. Twice after exiting the guide the picture stayed small in the top left and the 922 needed to be restarted. 

I am seeing packets TX and RX.


----------



## P Smith

If you are not aware, especially for new models, customers are permanent beta tester for dish.


----------



## phrelin

snowfan said:


> I am using the Ethernet port.
> 
> Here are the current issues I am having with the 922
> 
> 1. Cannot access the sling portion of the unit
> 2. When I click on VOD I can access and order a movie but cannot use the search feature or use the alph look up A-C, D-F, etc without an error.
> 3. When I click on Help, Sling Media TV anywhere, or Access Account from the menu my screen goes white and stays that way till I cancel it.
> 4. Set up all recordings for new shows only and it records everything.
> 5. Using HDMI set to 1080p 16x9 the left side of the screen gets cut off by about a half inch.
> 6. Twice after exiting the guide the picture stayed small in the top left and the 922 needed to be restarted.
> 
> I am seeing packets TX and RX.


I know nothing about these things, but my gut says there's a problem with the box. The problem is it could be hardware or firmware/software. I assume you've unplugged it to do a hard reboot.

Did you add the 922 to your account keeping your 722 or is your 722 inactivated or gone?


----------



## snowfan

snowfan said:


> I am using the Ethernet port.
> 
> Here are the current issues I am having with the 922
> 
> 1. Cannot access the sling portion of the unit
> 2. When I click on VOD I can access and order a movie but cannot use the search feature or use the alph look up A-C, D-F, etc without an error.
> 3. When I click on Help, Sling Media TV anywhere, or Access Account from the menu my screen goes white and stays that way till I cancel it.
> 4. Set up all recordings for new shows only and it records everything.
> 5. Using HDMI set to 1080p 16x9 the left side of the screen gets cut off by about a half inch.
> 6. Twice after exiting the guide the picture stayed small in the top left and the 922 needed to be restarted.
> 
> I am seeing packets TX and RX.


After 11 hours the unit finally finished installing everything. Issues 1-4 are resolved. 5 is still there and I have yet to see 6 happen again. Things just got a whole lot better.

Thanks all.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Our install was just finished. Everything appears to work perfectly. No updates or anything needed to do sling.


----------



## DustoMan

Do you think the unit was shipped with the beta software with the intent of getting updated when the unit was hooked up?


----------



## GrumpyBear

DustoMan said:


> Do you think the unit was shipped with the beta software with the intent of getting updated when the unit was hooked up?


I wouldn't be surprised at all, that there will be some machines that don't have the latest Firmware. Some Dealers recieved thier 922's early. Now getting a installer to actually check that the 922 has the right firmware before they leave, will be another issue.


----------



## sigma1914

Can you initiate a software download like through the menu or a "hidden" code like on D* HRs?


----------



## DustoMan

GrumpyBear said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all, that there will be some machines that don't have the latest Firmware. Some Dealers recieved thier 922's early. Now getting a installer to actually check that the 922 has the right firmware before they leave, will be another issue.


I know the UI is new, but couldn't he just force a "check switch" to get the thing to look for the latest?


----------



## lakebum431

snowfan said:


> 5. Using HDMI set to 1080p 16x9 the left side of the screen gets cut off by about a half inch.


1080p or 1080i? I didn't think that this receiver upconverted everything to 1080p (only 1080i and 720p). Is that actually an option in the menu?


----------



## RasputinAXP

I assume 1080p is for the interface.


----------



## P Smith

RasputinAXP said:


> I assume 1080p is for the interface.


Total misconception.

HDMI/component output has the refresh rate and frame rate parameters, but UI use pixels unrelates to that refresh rate. So, old UI [SD] is 640x480, new is 1920x1080. No *p*, no *i*. Just pixels size.


----------



## DustoMan

RasputinAXP said:


> I assume 1080p is for the interface.


Some DishOnline/DISH-on-Demand content is also 1080p.


----------



## Rob Glasser

snowfan said:


> 5. Using HDMI set to 1080p 16x9 the left side of the screen gets cut off by about a half inch.
> 6. Twice after exiting the guide the picture stayed small in the top left and the 922 needed to be restarted.


Just got my unit as well. First, I can't set to 1080p, only 1080/720p. As far as the screen getting cut off I saw this too but found another option called Screen Adjustment in the settings menu. You can use this to move the screen around to minimize the overscan issue.

I too have seen the screen stay small but only for a few seconds before going back to full screen.


----------



## Alex03

I have same error. See attachment.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Shame some are having this issue. It works great here.


----------



## MarcusInMD

I just noticed a mobile button. It gives you instructions on downloading one free copy of sling mobile for Windows Mobile, blackberry or iphone.

It works OK...Video quality is great...interface is slow though.


----------



## P Smith

So much hype came before ... so low we got ...


----------



## DavidMi

P Smith said:


> So much hype came before ... so low we got ...


 Is English your second Language? I can never understand anything that you post. ENGLISH PLEASE.


----------



## TulsaOK

DavidMi said:


> Is English your second Language? I can never understand anything that you post. ENGLISH PLEASE.


He means expectations were very high but the released product didn't live up to those expectations.


----------



## DustoMan

MarcusInMD said:


> I just noticed a mobile button. It gives you instructions on downloading one free copy of sling mobile for Windows Mobile, blackberry or iphone.
> 
> It works OK...Video quality is great...interface is slow though.


Which one did you use? A guy on another forum was saying that the SlingPlayer iPhone app wasn't working with his 922 yet. Like the software didn't support the device.


----------



## MarcusInMD

I used the Windows Mobile Player. I used it this morning to watch one of my recorded shows while I was waiting for someone at a meeting.


----------



## snowfan

DustoMan said:


> Which one did you use? A guy on another forum was saying that the SlingPlayer iPhone app wasn't working with his 922 yet. Like the software didn't support the device.


mine will not work on my iphone or blackberry. It is asking me for an admin password. It will not work using the instructions provided on the remote access screen. I can sign in using those instructions but when I try to play anything it askes for a admin password.


----------



## TScottTX

snowfan said:


> mine will not work on my iphone or blackberry. It is asking me for an admin password. It will not work using the instructions provided on the remote access screen. I can sign in using those instructions but when I try to play anything it askes for a admin password.


Try using the password 'admin'. Worked for me and others.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Did you click on the 'Go Mobile' button on the Dish Remote Access website? If not try that and follow the steps. Apparently it doesn't just give you a free copy of a mobile client, but it also sets up your Sling Account for the 922, including password.

If that doesn't work check out the system info window on your 922 (menu,menu), you should see your Slingbox password on that screen.


----------



## kstevens

I had a problem with the sling software where it would start playing, then lose the connection. I had the 922 going to a switch and the switch connected to my airport. I plugged the 922 straight into the airport and the problem went away.

Ken


----------



## phatal

snowfan said:


> 5. Using HDMI set to 1080p 16x9 the left side of the screen gets cut off by about a half inch.


I have the same problem on my Sony KV-34HS420 (CRT) This is a 1080i display. I have it connected via component.
The guide is cut off on the left side. Yes, you can use the screen adjustment in the 922, but this just pushes everything to the right, which then cuts off the right side.

The interesting thing is if you do go into the screen adjustment setting, the guide is seen in the background and it's aligned perfectly so it doesn't even look like it needs adjustment from that screen.
However, bringing up the actual guide shows the left side cut off.

**Update**
I fixed this issue on my TV by going into the Service Menu and making some adjustments. Not the user settings GUI, but the technician Service Menu (accessed by hitting a series of buttons on the remote while the TV is off). I had to adjust a bunch of geometry settings.
There are places around the net that can educate you on attempting this for your particular display. I will say that it's not for the faint of heart as you can seriously screw up your display by messing around in the Service Menu, and it's usually NOT user friendly.


----------

